# Sick of me yet? possible buy



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Not great pictures, and not ones I can easily critique...she needs a topline, but looks good....but again the angles are pretty bad so it's really hard to tell


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, I can't really critique those- I'd need pictures of her standing square. But she's cute!


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

See the pic where she's walking? It makes her look like she has a really short body. That's why pics of her standing square, and from several angles are best. But she has a really pretty face and a nice colour


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

It looks like she has really weird/crooked legs... still.


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

actually she has a longer back, and a BIG but for being a straight egyptian arabian. But her is only green broke but sooo willing to please. I would not breed her or anything as shes not registered, but her legs are straight she was just standing funny. Her color is very unique and I love it... she has a great personality.... when she wants something she picks her leg up and holds it there till you give her a treat or something then she puts it down but the second you walk away she does it again... it is very cute!


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

and sorry about the picturse as she is not at my house and i just used the pictures she gave me and the pictures that i took before riding her so they are not the best...


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

mayfieldk said:


> It looks like she has really weird/crooked legs... still.


I agree...her legs look reallly crooked. Definately not good confo on her legs.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Like I said before it is your time and money. If you are really in love with her then buy her. You don't need to justify anything to any of us. Do what is in your heart.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I kind of think it's the fence pole that is giving the appearance that her legs are crooked.

I agree with LauraB. It is your time and money. NO horse is going to have perfect conformation and if you're not planning on breeding her, that it doesn't matter (to a degree)


----------



## Hrt4Dressage (May 24, 2008)

I believe that she IS slightly over at the knee. I didnt see the first set of pics, just these and looked at them before I read what you had typed. My first thought was that she's slightly over at the knee. 

That said, that doesnt mean she is going to be a horrible horse. We have a 17yo h/j at the barn who had a successful career in children's hunters and children's jumpers, and is over at the knee (not horribly, but its there).

All depends what you want to do with her. you wont be able to do conformation stuff, but if that doesnt matter, then.......


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

so what ended up happening? you buy her?


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

No I have not bought her as the lady is not returning my emails after I told her that I thought that she was over at the knee. I have another horse comming here today in about a half hour. She is a rescue case. 5 yr old 15.1 registered thoroughbred... ill send pictures after she gets here. She has rain rot so she wont be beautiful but she needs help


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Painteddreamfarm said:


> No I have not bought her as the lady is not returning my emails after I told her that I thought that she was over at the knee.


Well, I don't mean to sound like a grumpy old cow, but I wouldn't buy her now because of this.
A good, reptuable breeder should be able to admit their horses faults while also their excellent traits. 
I've got one mare that's over the knee as well (she's only a year, so I'm hoping she'll grow out of it some) but if she doesn't, oh well! She's never going anywhere, and I love her to peices.
However, if I were to sell her I'd say "Yeah, she's over at the knee. But she's sound, lovable, and can still make a great trail or pleasure horse."
I wouldn't ignore the potential buyer because he 'insulted' my horse.

While I love the horse world, some of the dealing, sniveling, b*tchy people I could definately do without. :wink:

Best of luck with your new rescue!


----------

